# Great time at Raven Rock!



## CatrinaB87 (Dec 29, 2008)

Just a post to do some show and tell from my trail ride Sunday at Raven Rock State Park in Lillington, NC. To anyone in the area who has _not _gone on this ride, I highly recommend it!

















































































Upload maximum, more to come!


----------



## CatrinaB87 (Dec 29, 2008)

Alright, here's some more!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

That looks like fun! Did you get in some nice canters? Looks very inviting for that.


----------



## CatrinaB87 (Dec 29, 2008)

tinyliny said:


> That looks like fun! Did you get in some nice canters? Looks very inviting for that.



No, we didn't, and for a combination of reasons:
Our horses are barefoot, just got trimmed two days prior, and there are some pretty rocky sections (also our first time on this trail, don't know it well)

It is a pretty busy park, and there were quite a few "unfavorables" there, if you know what I mean

We are both still pretty new to horses, and it was just a little out of our comfort zone! We did do a bit of trotting over the soft pine straw trails, but only once we got more comfortable with it and learned that we were two of four horses left on the trails 

Here is the official link to the park
N.C. Division of Parks and Recreation: - Welcome to Raven Rock State Park

It is free to ride, with a great trailer parking area, primitive ( but CLEAN!!) bathroom, and two 4-mile trail loops. It took us about 41/2 hours to ride, but we weren't in any hurry and were enjoying the sights. There were a couple of creek crossings (the one pictured had a cute little water fall), some hills, and a variety of foliage. It is a great beginner trail ride.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Yeah, I won't canter out if I can't see what's around the corner. Undesirables?


----------



## CatrinaB87 (Dec 29, 2008)

tinyliny said:


> Yeah, I won't canter out if I can't see what's around the corner. Undesirables?


Drunks with high strung horses causing a ruckus.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

The scenery is beautiful -- you're lucky to have access to such an area. Pity about the 'undesirables'.

P.S. What's your companion's cap doing (Picture 7 I think) - a new fashion statement?


----------



## CatrinaB87 (Dec 29, 2008)

Chevaux said:


> The scenery is beautiful -- you're lucky to have access to such an area. Pity about the 'undesirables'.
> 
> P.S. What's your companion's cap doing (Picture 7 I think) - a new fashion statement?


Ugh, his glasses are ALWAYS crooked and it drives me nuts!


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

Looks beautiful there and looks like y'all really enjoyed it. Is it close enough that y'all are looking to go more often or was it just somewhere you traveled to check out? I've seen a few places that are a good drive out, but want to go experience here.


BTW, good looking horses.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

What nice trails! A few trees across the trails and water crossings? Perfect!
Thank you for taking us along. : ) It's always interesting to see where others ride.


----------



## CatrinaB87 (Dec 29, 2008)

Roadyy said:


> Looks beautiful there and looks like y'all really enjoyed it. Is it close enough that y'all are looking to go more often or was it just somewhere you traveled to check out? I've seen a few places that are a good drive out, but want to go experience here.
> 
> 
> BTW, good looking horses.


It's only about 45 minutes away from our barn, so it really can be a spur of the moment trip as long as there is a trailer available. We had a great time! And thanks, I happen to think they look pretty good myself 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CatrinaB87 (Dec 29, 2008)

Dustbunny said:


> What nice trails! A few trees across the trails and water crossings? Perfect!
> Thank you for taking us along. : ) It's always interesting to see where others ride.


And a bathroom at the parking area. It's a primitive outhouse style with no running water, but it was squeaky clean! The water crossings were perfect for newbies like ourselves, and the couple of logs were a fun obstacle! My only complaint is that the trails are a little on the rocky side.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TrailRiderr (Jul 10, 2012)

Looks like fun!! Thanks for sharing


----------

